# 6950 vs 5870



## dont-have-a-cow

Hey guys, I'm planning on building my first computer and was just wondering which of these two graphics cards is the best choice? I want to be able to play any games out at the moment and for a reasonable amount of time in the future, on max. settings at 1920x1080 resolution.

Radeon HD 6950 or Radeon HD 5870?

They are roughly the same price where I am, depending on which manufacturer you go for, but the 6950 is 2GB while the 5870 is 1GB. Just wanted some opinions on which is better to get.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 723869

Both cards will give you excellent performance at the 1920x1200 resolution. They're basically the same, though the 6950's drivers can only get better.

I also read somewhere that the 6950 performs slightly better, so I'd probably go with it over the 5870.


----------



## deleted10242017b

6950 is a better option


----------



## dont-have-a-cow

Thanks for the replies


echo off said:


> 6950 is a better option


What makes you say this? Not disagreeing or anything, just wondering


----------



## deleted10242017b

Well on tests the 6950 has performed better at gaming.


----------



## Niram

the 6950 is the new series card which also has new technology that the 5xxx series didn't have

tesselation is the biggest improvement and the ability to use a high amount of displays with a single card

6950 is considerably better than the 5870 when you look into the future


----------



## deleted10242017b

::::yup::::


----------

